# Vibekiller for Hoyts with risor shoxs



## Bruno55 (Sep 25, 2005)

*Hoyt Vibekiller*

That looks like a very nice system.Have you any idea yet of a price and would you be prepared to ship them to England?


----------



## StevieJAngler (Nov 7, 2005)

i believe the price will be around $45-50. TYD. for the double that is. the single not sure but the double is amazing.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

StevieJAngler said:


> i believe the price will be around $45-50. TYD. for the double that is. the single not sure but the double is amazing.


$45-50 TYD. That's a great deal Bruno55


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

Any pics of it on a bow?


----------



## StevieJAngler (Nov 7, 2005)

will get pics on a bow shortly. luke is laid up currently i will try to get some pics shortly


----------



## Bruno55 (Sep 25, 2005)

*Value*

Yes tuskbuster,I think it's a great deal.I am a centre-lathe turner but have no access to a workshop in my present job so I can appreciate the work involved.
I have just had a major problem with my house plumbing so I need to see if the insurance will pay before I can buy a vibekiller.
Available in silver I hope?


----------



## StevieJAngler (Nov 7, 2005)

they will be available in chrome, flat silver, black, and possibly camo(work in progress)


----------



## dboat (Nov 14, 2006)

pics please.. 

thanks
Dana


----------



## Dwarfking (Feb 13, 2003)

*pics on the link*

http://75.126.80.18/vb/showthread.php?t=412663&highlight=vibekiller


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## hoytum (May 27, 2005)

Is the chrome, chrome or silver also is it the same price.


----------

